#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Many many ebook for petroleum, petrochemical, Oil, Gas , Catalysis & Engineering

## damquangquy

List update

* Volume_31 ADVANCES IN CHEMICAL ENGINEERING -Computational_Fluid_Dynamics.rar

 Waste_Engine_Oils_Rerefining_and_Energy_Recovery.r  ar

 Volume_33 ADVANCES IN CHEMICAL ENGINEERING- Automotive_Emission_Control.rar

 Volume_32 ADVANCES IN CHEMICAL ENGINEERING -Chemical_Engineering_Kinetics.rar 

 Volume_30 Advances_in_Chemical_Engineering_-_Multiscale_Analysis.rar

 Volume_28 ADVANCES IN CHEMICAL ENGINEERING 2001_.rar

 Volume_27__ADVANCES IN CHEMICAL ENGINEERING 2001_.rar

 Volume_26__ADVANCES IN CHEMICAL ENGINEERING__2001_.rar

 The_Engineering_of_Chemical_Reactions.rar

 The_Desulfurization_of_Heavy_Oils_and_Residua.rar 

 Petrochemical_Processes_-_2_-_Major_Oxygenated__Chlorinated_And_Nitrated_Deriva  tives.rar

 Reactive_distillation_-_kai_Sundmacher.pdf 

 Practical_Heavy_Oil_Recovery.rar 

 Practical_Advances_Petroleum_Processing_2Vol.rar

 Petroleum_Geology_of_the_South_Caspian_Basin.pdf

 Hydrocarbon_Processing_Refining_Processing_2004.pd  f

 Petroleum_Refining_Technology_and_Economics.pdf 

 Hydrocarbon_Processing-Petrochemmical_Processing_2005.rar 

 Hydrocarbon_Processing_Petrochemical_Processes_200  1.pdf

 Petroleum_Refining_Processes.pdf 

 Petroleum_refining-4-Materials_and_Equipment.rar 

 Petroleum_refining-2-Separation_Processes.rar

 Petroleum_refining-1-Crude_Oil_Petroleum_Products_process_Flowsheets.ra  r 

 Petrochemical_Processes_-_1_-_Synthesis_Gas_Derivatives_And_Major_Hydrocarbons.  rar 

 Modern_Petroleum_Refining__Processes.rar 

 Ludwig_s_Applied_Process_Design_for_Chemical_and_P  etrochemical_Plants__Volume_I.rar 

 Hydroprocessing_of_Heavy_Oils_and_Residua.rar 

 Hydrocarbon_Processing_Refining_Processes_2000.pdf 

 Hydrocarbon_Processing_Gas_Processes_2006.pdf 

 Hydrocarbon_Processing_Gas_Processes_2004.pdf 

 Fundamentals_of_multicomponent_distillation_-_C.D.Holland.pdf 

 Environmental_Control_in_Petroleum_Engineering.pdf 

 Design_of_Distillation_Column_Control_Systems__198  5_.pdf 

 Chemistry_of_Petrochemical_Processes_E2.rar 

 Chemical_Thermodynamics_of_Materials.pdf 

 Chemical_Process_Safety.pdf 

 Chemical_Process_Design.pdf 

 Chemical_Engineering_Solutions_for_Volume_1.pdf 

 Chemical_Engineering_Fluid_Mechanics_2e.pdf 

 Chemical_Reactor_Design__Optimization__and_Scaleup  _Dateien.rar 

 Chemical_Reactor_Design_and_Control.rar 

 Chemical_Process_Equipment__Selection_and_Design.r  ar 

 Chemical_Process_Equipment_-_Selection_and_Design.pdf 

 Chemical_Process_Equipment_-_Selection_and_Design__1990_.pdf 

 Chemical_Kinetics_The_Study_Of_Reaction_Rates_In_S  olution_-_Kenneth_Connors.djv 

 Chemical_Process_Engineering_Design_and_Economics.  rar 

 Chemical_Process_Design_and_Integration.rar 

 Chemical_Kinetics_of_Solids_-_H._Schmalzried.pdf 

 Chemical_Engineering_Journal_137__2008_.rar 

 Chemical_applications_of_group_theory_3rd_ed_-_Cotton_F_Albert.djvu 

 chemica_process_design_and_integration_2.pdf 

 Applied_Process_Design_for_Chemical_and_Petrochemi  cal_Plants_Volume_1.pdf 

 Applied_Process_Design_for_Chemical_and_Petrochemi  cal_Plants_Volume_2.rar 

 Chemica_Reactor_Design_Harriot.rar 



Applied_Process_Design_for_Chemical_and_Petrochemi  cal_Plants__Volume_3.rar 

 An_Introduction_To_Chemical_Engineering_Kinetics__  _Reactor_Design_-_Charles_G_Hill__Jr.pdf 

Volume_45 Impact_of_Surface_Science_on_Catalysis.rar

 Gas_conditioning__processing_Vol_2.pdf 

 Gas_conditioning__processing_Vol_1.pdf 

 Gas_conditioning__processing_Vol_4.pdf 

 Gas_conditioning__processing_Vol_3.pdf 

Handbook_of_Regression_and_Modeling_157444610X.rar

 Adhesion_Science_and_Engineering_VOLUME2.pdf

Adhesion_Science_and_Engineering_VOLUME1.pdf

Volume_47__Advances_in_Catalysis__2002_.rar

Hydrocarbon_Processing_Advanced_Process_Control_an  d_Information_Systems_2005.pdf

Hydrocarbon_Processing_Advanced_Process_Control_an  d_Information_Systems_2003.pdf

Advances_in_Catalysis_Vol_48.rar

Volume_46__Advances_in_Catalysis__2001_.rar

Volume_49__Advances_in_Catalysis__2006_.rar	

Volume_50__Advances_in_Catalysis__2006_.rar	

Volume_51__Advances_in_Catalysis__2007_.rar*

*Download*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Use key Ctrl+F to find ebooks you want*

Be Continous....
*check link everyday ok*See More: Many many ebook for petroleum, petrochemical, Oil, Gas , Catalysis & Engineering

----------


## Jstarter

Many thanks damquangqui !

----------


## badro

Thank You

----------


## ALFRE01

Thanks

----------


## abdoish

well thanks alot for the effort

----------


## badro

:Stick Out Tongue:  



> Thank You



 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bajwa75

Thank You

----------


## mariano

thank you for the link!

----------


## kumer

Thank You

----------


## Kamal_76

Thank You

----------


## dchernandezs

a lot of thanks

----------


## liyang198327

thank you very much! I have found those for a long time

----------


## madwish

no doubt..., you deserve a prize

See More: Many many ebook for petroleum, petrochemical, Oil, Gas , Catalysis & Engineering

----------


## tankapi

Estimate Friend
                         Do You Have The Next Book:
 Characterization And Properties Of Petroleum Fractions By Riazi

                                          Thanks In Advance

----------


## jambo

Thank u, VNese boy.  :Smile:

----------


## winger2james

Great Job,
Nice One
Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Muhammad_Hussain

Thank you

----------


## Muhammad_Hussain

Thank you very much

----------

thank u for this great effort

----------


## Processor

Thanks. No doubt very admirable effort.

----------


## Muhammad_Hussain

Thank you very much.

----------


## danthesh

Thanks

----------


## abdullatifkhalid

thanks

----------


## senthil007

sir the link is not working please check it

----------


## subramanianchemical

hi,



can anyone tell me how can i download the particular book from the collection of the books.after press the ctrl+ f ,should i enter the book name or what ?See More: Many many ebook for petroleum, petrochemical, Oil, Gas , Catalysis & Engineering

----------


## samefilip

Thank's a lot!

----------


## samefilip

Thank You

----------


## changxs

how can i download that great book?

----------


## prajwal

the link is not working....It is showing an error

----------


## aliali

Link is Dead

----------


## hipermat

link is not working...

----------


## endeavor

link dead. pl reload

----------


## pitung

Could someone re-upload it please?
thanks in advance!

----------


## amino97

Thank you Very much man

----------


## funkkkky

Hi friends,

Anybody have pre-commissioning & commissioning procedure or manuals (detailing pressure test,leak test,hydrotest,mech cleaning,flushiing,blowing etc) for petrochemical plants like shell,Exxon,chevron or other big industry 



thank you

----------


## txq_txq

thanks

----------


## Sapan Shah

The links don't work, says folders not shared by user, could u post a new link, Thanks.

See More: Many many ebook for petroleum, petrochemical, Oil, Gas , Catalysis & Engineering

----------


## migueltm

can you post the links again please?

----------

